# Retrouver les icônes de bases



## Yesbut (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de passer au Macbook (allélujah !) et j'ai commencé à personnaliser mes icônes avec LiteIcon. J'aurais voulu savoir s'il est possible de trouver quelque part un pack contenant les icônes originales pour si un jour j'ai envie de revenir à ces icônes !

Merci d'avance !

Yesbut


----------



## wath68 (1 Juillet 2012)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Comme indiqué sur le site de LiteIcon, _To restore an icon by the original, just drag it out._
Traduction: tu glisses l'icône modifiée hors du cadre et tu devrais revoir on icône originale.


----------



## Quentin13 (5 Janvier 2013)

Ou sinon, tu fais : 

- cmd+i sur le fichier / application / dossier dont tu souhaites réinitialiser l'icone 
- Tu cliques sur l'icone en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information (celle ouverte avec cmd+i)
- Tu appuies sur delete (touche retour du clavier)

Disons que s'il faut que tu fasses ça pour tous les fichiers et dossiers de ton ordi, t'en as pour un bout de temps


----------

